# I skimmed out 250 sheets today!



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I skimmed out 250 sheets on my way too work! 

But once I got there.....I only ended up putting a second coat on all the bead.... Funny how that that works!


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I coated all the beads in my house on the way to work today. Then I just dropped of tape and mud for the next job I'm supposed to start monday


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I sanded and light checked a whole house on the way to work today- before six o'clock! Then I left, took the kids to a parade, came home and grilled, had a couple of beers and the actually went back to work. 

Got home at eight o'clock.




Rrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

moore said:


> I skimmed out 250 sheets on my way too work!
> 
> But once I got there.....I only ended up putting a second coat on all the bead.... Funny how that that works!


I want pictures !!! OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN !!! :whistling2:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> I skimmed out 250 sheets on my way too work!
> 
> But once I got there.....I only ended up putting a second coat on all the bead.... Funny how that that works!


you should dream less and work more 

but when you dream big make sure you turn your dream into reality :thumbup:

PS man I envy you: you dream = you sleep/you're well rested = you don't have little ones to wake you up all night long


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> I skimmed out 250 sheets on my way too work!
> 
> But once I got there.....I only ended up putting a second coat on all the bead.... Funny how that that works!


I installed 200m of bead today on the way 2 work!:thumbup:
F*ck that,Got out of bed about 10 and drank 10 beers!:drink:
Since its only about 1 o'clock now better stop!


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

moore said:


> I skimmed out 250 sheets on my way too work!
> 
> But once I got there.....I only ended up putting a second coat on all the bead.... Funny how that that works!


That's nothing.I could do that with my eyes closed!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I installed 200m of bead today on the way 2 work!:thumbup:
> F*ck that,Got out of bed about 10 and drank 10 beers!:drink:
> Since its only about 1 o'clock now better stop!


Not that I need To tell ya! But the earlier ya start the longer It takes to get over It...:whistling2: I KNOW! :yes:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

When did "I will be there when I get my other job coated" become not acceptable? 
I swear cell phones ruined our fun. Now customers will blow up your cell phone if you are not there 10 minutes early. Give us a break. Perfection takes time


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Amen, Magic


----------

